# Haare malen



## McStanley (14. März 2006)

Wie macht man solche Haare ?


----------



## D@nger (14. März 2006)

Hallo,
mit Photoshop nur über ein Plugin.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2006)

Hi,
aslo ic hdenke das man das mit einem drucksensiblen Stift und einem Wacom tablet ganz „einfach“ malen könnte.
Unter Umständen ist das sogar einfacher mit Painter umzusetzen.

Gruß


----------



## regurge (14. März 2006)

für so etwas gibt es haufenweise Haarpinsel, schau einfach mal in die Grafikfaq da findest du jede Menge Links wo man solche Pinsel herunterladen kann.


----------



## oscarr (14. März 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mit Photoshop nur über ein Plugin.



Haha, was ein Quatsch  

Das ganze lässt sich wie so vieles sehr einfach mit einem Grafiktabelt realsiieren. Wenn das nicht vorhanden ist geht es auch ohne Probleme mit richtigen Brusheinstellungen. 

Du solltest Dir mal Verblassen in den Formeinstellungen>Größenjitter | Andere Einstellungen>Stärkejitter anschauen und damit herumexperimentieren. Das ganze dann mit dem Wischfinger anwenden.

Du könntest auch den Filter Verflüssigen>Wischfinger nutzen.

Tipp: Lege eine neue Ebene über der mit den Haaren an und aktiviere im Wischfinger die Option Alle Ebenen einbeziehen. Jetzt kannst Du fleissig die Haare bearbeiten und brauchst nicht mehr als einen Standardbrush mit passenden Einstellungen.


----------



## Vale-Feil (14. März 2006)

Ich habe auch noch nen Link
Oder einfach mal hier schauen (creating Digital hair)

gruß vale-feil


----------



## Leola13 (14. März 2006)

Hai,

jede Menge Haare (als Tut  )

Ciao Stefan


----------



## der_Jan (14. März 2006)

Meine Lieblings Haare:
http://67.15.36.49/ffa/tutorials/tutorialsdigipaint.asp
und dirket ein Tutorial:
http://67.15.36.49/team/Tutorials/painting_hair/paintinghair_01.asp


----------



## McStanley (15. März 2006)

Danke für Links und Tipps.

D@nger hat Plugin erwähnt, der für Haaremachen behilflich sein kann.
Mit welchen Plugin kann man Haare frisieren oder machen?


----------



## oscarr (18. März 2006)

McStanley hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für Links und Tipps.
> 
> D@nger hat Plugin erwähnt, der für Haaremachen behilflich sein kann.
> Mit welchen Plugin kann man Haare frisieren oder machen?



Ein Plugin: *Mach mir schöne Haare auf knopfdruck* gibt es meines Wissens für Photoshop nicht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. März 2006)

Oscarr, ist dieses Plugin nicht im gleichen Unterordner wie *"Geile Homepage designen, slicen und ins Internet stellen"* ...? 

...scnr ...


----------



## oscarr (18. März 2006)

Ist glaube ich aber nur in der PRO Version vom Fotoladen enhalten. ... *den Deckel seiner Tonne ganz fest verschliesst und Angst vor den Moderatoren hat*


----------



## mita1982 (17. Mai 2007)

hallo wollte kein neuen Thread eröffnen, daher habe ich den wieder aufleben lassen. Hier sind ja schon viele Links drinne mit Haartutorials... ich finde das Endresultat am besten http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=166&t=259468&page=1&pp=15 doch leider kann ich nicht so gut englisch... Und google kann das auch nicht so toll übersetzten. will jetzt keine deteilierte Übersetzung. Aber kann das einer mal so in groben zügen zusammenfassen? weiss zwar, dass man abwedelt, nachbelichte, customs brusches erstelle usw. aber und mit den wischfinger arbeiten muss.... Doch ich weis nciht wann ich was einsetzen soll. Oder kennt ihr ein einfacheres tutorial usw.

DANKE schonmla für eure Hilfe


----------

